# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hi everyone

## plankton

hi

got told about this forum
so i thought i pop in and say hello and have a look around
very nice looking forum

i have a 2200 gal pond
and a 8ft marine tank

heres a pic of my marine tank
its a old pic because i deleted all my new ones last night by misstake

----------


## Kirsty

:welcome1:  to the site, what a lovely big tank you have there.  :Smile: 

Hope you enjoy the site.

 :fkwelcome:

----------


## Gary R

Good Morning plankton

And  :welcome1:  to our site
Got to agree with Kirsty there you have a nice looking marine tank there m8 and its nice to know that you have a pond as well  :Wink:  
Have did you hear about us ? its good to know these things  :lol:  and i hope you keep coming back.

We are just about to move server,s as this one is running slow, so please bear with us and things should get faster.

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

> hi
> 
> got told about this forum
> so i thought i pop in and say hello and have a look around
> very nice looking forum
> 
> i have a 2200 gal pond
> and a 8ft marine tank
> 
> ...


Hello plankton welcome to the site, looks like you have got half an ocean in your room, nice  :Wink:

----------


## plankton

thanks for the welcome

----------


## Anne

Hey the welcome party hasnt finished yet

Hi Simon....Big welcome ((((HUG)))) from me

----------


## Nemo

:lol:  @ Anne....ur right welcome party hasnt finished yettt


And here is a Big Welcome from Nemo......

welcome to the best fish keeping forum mate...

wipe ya feet and enjoy your stay.....

and what a stunning tank you have there matey...

 :Smile:

----------


## plankton

> Hey the welcome party hasnt finished yet
> 
> Hi Simon....Big welcome ((((HUG)))) from me


 :lol:  hi anne nice to see you on here


thanks for the warm welcome

----------


## Dave wow

is that the black sun coral in the middle of your tank???

----------

